# give away



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

After winning a give a way recently held by Ghost, I would like to give back to this community a little as well and hold one as well, I will be including my coat hanger slingshot with extra band sets and a crocheted ammo pouch (only really suitable for larger ammo, the 3/8 are to small for this type of bag.) I will also be including one of my naturals which I will allow the winner to choose from my collection. I will draw a name at midnight on the 7th, good luck everybody, just leave a post saying you would like to participate. Good luck friends.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Count me in! Thanks for the giveaway  I need to start planning mine for the big 1000 :naughty:


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I just realized how much my collection has been lost due to interested friends and family, for the natural I am going to be starting a new one today made specifically for this give away, I apologize for the original misinformation.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Getting close imperial? That is a big one, can't wait for the chance man


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Continuous generosity flowing from this forum! I'm in if you'll have me.

-GB


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Individual* And yep, 150 odd posts to go, I have a few things in mind..


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

gbeauvin said:


> Continuous generosity flowing from this forum! I'm in if you'll have me.
> 
> -GB


All are welcome man, you're in.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

sign me up too.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in, of course  Thanks a lot.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Yup I must be in!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the great giveaway! Very nice of you.


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

I'd love to be in if I can as a European and a noob.

Thanks for the giveaway anyhoe!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I'm in. Thank you.


----------



## Linus1308 (Nov 14, 2013)

sign me up too.

Thank you.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

count me in!

thank you for the giveaway!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cool - I'm in thanks!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks for the shot sir!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in! Thank you!!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm in. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Sign me up.


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

I can feel the good karma flowing your way all the way from here! Thanks.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, I'm in!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

HerecomestheBOOM said:


> I'd love to be in if I can as a European and a noob.
> 
> Thanks for the giveaway anyhoe!


Don't know if it will get there, but if you win I will ship it.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Im in, cheers


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

That's sweet I would like to sign up thanks


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the chance and the giveaway Chapmanhands

I'M IN!!!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

For free, of course I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sign Me Up! Thanks!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Im in, yay thx! ????


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Count me in. Thank you.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for a very generous giveaway! I'm in.

Good luck to all.

Todd


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

im in,and awesome giveaway!


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'am in. thanks


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Sign me up! Thanks for the oppurtunity!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in and thank you for the give away.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Gotta love a give away. :headbang: I'm in.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Please ,Count me in!
Thnx, Mike


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm in if there are no specifications


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I leave a post saying I would like to participate

;-)


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I would like to participate~


----------



## Josh16 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the give away.Count me in


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very generous. I'm in!


----------



## Minister (Mar 14, 2014)

Count me in, and Thank You for your generosity!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the chance at this. I'm in!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Awesome, getting a great turn out, 3 more days until the drawing.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Dear mate, would you like to sign me up too?

Take care!

Luke


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I'm in. Can't get enough give ways if I never win. Hahahaha. Thanks


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

i I'm definitely in


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

squirrel squasher said:


> I'm in. Can't get enough give ways if I never win. Hahahaha. Thanks





squirrel squasher said:


> I'm in. Can't get enough give ways if I never win. Hahahaha. Thanks


Well you have two chances since I would like to be in also,I do not shoot or do well with naturals so if I win it's yours.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in.. Thanks for the give away... I start on my white tail antler catty tomorrow


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

cueball.tech said:


> I'm in.. Thanks for the give away... I start on my white tail antler catty tomorrow


Nice man, I can't wait to get some antler one day to try that out, make some beautiful slingshots


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I am in! Thank you for the give away!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for this chance, I'm in !!!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

The members of this forum have helped myself and so many people in so many ways that I have to nominate Knight Knight founder member.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

BlackBob said:


> The members of this forum have helped myself and so many people in so many ways that I have to nominate Knight Knight founder member.


This one isn't the nominating give away Bob, just anybody that's wants to win just has to put a post up saying they are interested. Consider yourself in bud!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in, thank you sir!


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I am in..thanks for the shot at my first slingshot...

Dennis


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

ChapmanHands said:


> BlackBob said:
> 
> 
> > The members of this forum have helped myself and so many people in so many ways that I have to nominate Knight Knight founder member.
> ...


Oops sorry mate I was a little tired when doing it, it is now ammended to I'm in . Thanks for organising.


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm in thanks for the chance


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Whitewolf said:


> I am in..thanks for the shot at my first slingshot...
> 
> Dennis


Man, good luck Wolf! Everybody needs at least one!


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

As my first post on the forum, i would like to participate in this giveaway.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Whitewolf said:


> I am in..thanks for the shot at my first slingshot...
> 
> Dennis


You mean you currently don't have one?


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Count me in! Thank you for the giveaway


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanx, I'm in


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I hope nobody minds I did the drawing an hour early, my eyes are heavy and don't think I am going to make it to midnight.

The winner of the drawing is..

CanH8ter!

Congratulations man, pm me your address and name and I will be getting your package out immediately. I think you are really going to enjoy it man.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Congratulations CanH8ter!!!!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Way to go canh8ter.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to Canh8ter!!

And thanks Chapmanhands for a great giveaway.

Todd


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats CanH8ter! (Though I am SURE that I would have won an hour later!) :neener:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats Canh8r! Enjoy the new toys!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congratulations CanH8ter!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Congrats CanH8ter! (Though I am SURE that I would have won an hour later!) :neener:


Yes, I agree you def would have had it, it is a government conspiracy! Lmao, sorry flipgun!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Congrats CanH8ter!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks For The Giveaway, And Congrats To Canh8ter!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Gratz CanH8ter


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats man that's sweet


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Awesome giveaway... Congrats to canh8ter


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Id like to participant mate  lovely gesture back to the community mate 

-Epic


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

EpicAussie888 said:


> Id like to participant mate  lovely gesture back to the community mate
> 
> -Epic


Sorry man, you missed the drawing, it was last night at midnight


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

ChapmanHands said:


> I hope nobody minds I did the drawing an hour early, my eyes are heavy and don't think I am going to make it to midnight.
> The winner of the drawing is..
> CanH8ter!
> Congratulations man, pm me your address and name and I will be getting your package out immediately. I think you are really going to enjoy it man.


Holy Cow! I won!! I am sooo ecstatic about this. If you knew me you would know that I never win stuff like this! Thank you so much ChapmanHands for #1 havinig the give away, and #2 for having to PM me to tell me I won! Holy Mosses... I won! Thank you again ChapmanHands, and thank you Slingshot Forum. What a wonderful place to come and visit whenever I get a chance during my busy day. Places where goodwill towards others, and random acts of kindness are becoming harder and harder to find these days. It is soo refreshing to be a part of a forum like this!

Sincerely,

Jeff (Canh8r)


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation CanH8r !!


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations CanH8ter enjoy the new slingshot


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> ChapmanHands said:
> 
> 
> > I hope nobody minds I did the drawing an hour early, my eyes are heavy and don't think I am going to make it to midnight.
> ...


That's what's up Jeff, exactly what many on this forum are all about. Not many people around where I live that get all zany about slingshots, so this forum is a great place for community indeed.I will have your package shipped first thing tomorrow, enjoy man!


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

Congrats to the winner, & thanks again for the opportunity Chapman!


----------

